# emulsion in septic systems



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Do any of you know if washing the emulsion off the screens into a septic tank system would harm the septic system. I will be moving and the other home has a septic system instead of the city waste water system.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I do not know about septic, but I do know that you can get a 5 micron filter system from RhinoTech that works great.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You need to have a trap or filter. Emulsion if it gets out of the tank into the finger system will ruin the septic.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

With what septic systems cost to replace and repair I'd stay far away from that. I have a friend that made a French drain for his washout. But even with that if you don't filter the waste somehow I could see it clogging up. I'm on 5 acres in the country so at first I had the waste drain into a catch pit. Even with the drain safe biodegradable labeling there was a lot of buildup. I now have a settling tank to separate and the discharge off it just goes onto the ground.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Keep them coming. I still have about 3 or 4 months before construction is complete. I may have the plumbing contractor put in some kind of filter system during construction. I am just not sure what kind of filter system/trap/catch pit would be best.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

You can make something really inexpensive. I used a plastic 55gl drum. $25.00 plus some pvc pipe.
70 pounds of sludge


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

It would be best to have a tank and some type of septic field if possible. Totally separate from your septic. Having a catch tank and a pump before going into a exterior system will eliminate most of the solids. I have been putting in my septic for a few years but just got approval for a seperate system which took some time as they considered it 2 septic systems on 1 property which isn't allowed in a lot of locations. 

Also emulsion may not be your biggest issue. Make sure your chemicals are all biodegradable. If you were to be reported to a health department or EPA and your stuff is not all biodegradable the fines can be very steep.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Great post! I am shopping for a new place, and the few I looked at had septic systems. Good news to have at hand. What about the inks and septic systems?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Would a simple gravity filter system with a ceramic filter(with sock on it) do the trick for smaller shops?

Something like this??
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...aterFilterDiagram8_1024x1024.jpg?v=1302196802


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

This is beginning to sound complicated as far as drainage goes for cleaning screens.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like the homemade design looks good. I guess just adding a filter after it would be good enough. Are there any commercial systems out there.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

There are commercial systems designed for filtering the waste. Scott- Unless its a pressurized system you wont be able to get it through any filter media for very long. It will clog very easy. Mine is gravity fed. I tried several filter medias and sand traps. Anything fine enough to trap the solids will need to be replaced everytime you use it. And of course you cant use anything washable because what do you do with that wastewater? I found that the settling tank solved all the problems. Takes out the solids then the outflow goes through 2 sand traps. Don't think I'd drink it but it does come out clear.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

lrsbranding said:


> There are commercial systems designed for filtering the waste. Scott- Unless its a pressurized system you wont be able to get it through any filter media for very long. It will clog very easy. Mine is gravity fed. I tried several filter medias and sand traps. Anything fine enough to trap the solids will need to be replaced everytime you use it. And of course you cant use anything washable because what do you do with that wastewater? I found that the settling tank solved all the problems. Takes out the solids then the outflow goes through 2 sand traps. Don't think I'd drink it but it does come out clear.


The sand trap is after the settling tank? Do you have a septic system or city waste water services?


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an aerobic septic system. I wouldn't put any screen printing waste water in it. The sand filters are after the settling tank. Don't really need them because the water coming out of the tank is fairly clean. They are what I tried to use before I had the settling tank. They worked really well but since they are gravity fed they clogged up really fast. I just put them in line after the tank because I went to the trouble of making them and figured since I have them, use them.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

lrsbranding said:


> I have an aerobic septic system. I wouldn't put any screen printing waste water in it. The sand filters are after the settling tank. Don't really need them because the water coming out of the tank is fairly clean. They are what I tried to use before I had the settling tank. They worked really well but since they are gravity fed they clogged up really fast. I just put them in line after the tank because I went to the trouble of making them and figured since I have them, use them.


Where are you draining the screen printing waste water into, (yard, 55 gal. drum??). I am asking so I will know how to go about it when they get working on our new home.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

The filtered water dumps onto the ground. I have a lot of rock so it doesn't stay wet and pool. If your soil stays wet and pools I'd make a simple French drain or if you're on a grade divert it to a tree or flower bed. Some counties are starting to recognize the benefits of reusing grey water. Check and see what your county advises. What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I live in deep South Texas (Rio Grande Valley). About 15 minutes from the coast. It is all dirt around here. You won't find a pebble for miles around here, hahaha. I like the idea of the French drain. I will look into building one away from the house. I have quite a bit of property I can work with. We are a small business so I am not worried about too much drainage. I think your ideas are my solutions for my drainage dilemma when I move over there.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

TCEQ has a free program that will tell you what the state requires. Since your building new it might be beneficial to see what they say. TexasEnviroHelp - Small Business and Local Government Assistance They sent me a flier. The program uses a third party that inspects your facility for free and tells you what is in compliance and what is not.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate it. I will give them a call.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Rich: I rent a garage so there is no level under where I work to drain to. Could one of these systems be made to fit under a washout booth?


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

That depends on how many screens you want to clean a day. The particulates need time to fall out of suspension. The larger the tank with less agitation the better. The link I posted is using a 35 gl. container. If you went flatter and longer then you'd probably want something with compartments. If you have no room for a big enough tank then you'll need something like M-10 Manual Washout Booth Filtration System - Catspit Productions, LLC


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I looked into the M-10. They don't have a price for it so it may not be cheap. I didn't call them, I am just assuming it is not cheap.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

IF the M-10 is anything like the filtration system that Ryonet carries then it will be around $1000. Way too much for me at the moment.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

M10 Filtration System $875.00 not cheap. But....Scott asked about something under the washout booth. Looks like it wouldn't be too hard to make something. It's only 23"x23". Use something for disposable media, if not a roll of what they sell, a roll of coffee filter paper https://www.sav-onbags.com/12-IN-Filter-Paper-Roll-Stock_p_240.html to collect the solids, then have a smaller tank underneath. Just a thought if you don't have room for a large settling tank.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Rich: I would be surprised if I have ever reclaimed more than 100 screens in a single month. I do usually reclaim a lot of them at once, but with my new equipment I will most likely be reclaiming screens as soon as I am done with them instead of saving them up until I don't have any clean screens to coat.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

You wouldn't need a super large tank if you don't let the screens stack up and then clean all at once. I've never done an official gallons per screen check or a test jar to see how fast the crap settles out of the water. I'll have to do that. Sounds like fun.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have 3 containers. Have built about 5 diffrent filters. My current is 2 heavy duty storage containers. First has a shorter but otherwise same size container. I drilled a ton of holes in the top one and put this type of material in the upper bin. Aquarium Filter Media: Drs Foster and Smith Mechanical filter Media. Filter media. I have 3 different ones. This is not where I ordered but I have fish tanks so I had these for many years. Starting corse on top. About every 2-3 months if very busy I may have to tap them out in trash. Just below where the filters I have a 1 1/2" Pvc that connects the other storage container with pump. I then run though 2 big blue whole house filters. I have always run the big blue filters on all my systems. Then to septic tank. 

If you considering using a French drain or surface discharge just be careful what your discharging. Most of your Dehazers, emulsion removers and standard ink degraders can't be just thrown on the ground. Must be biodegradable, even Franmars dehazer contains a hazardous chemical, is biodegradable but due to the chemical that was in it I wasn't allowed to discharge. Depending on you water supply depth you could run into trouble there. We are required to have 75' between any waste ststem. I use to have a 35' well and it would most certainly become contaminated. I had new drilled and its 186' as the don't stop unil they hit a hard bottom. 

Right or wrong some localities will fine you big time for just discharging water without proper system. In order to use the discharge system I'm going to be using I have to put in a tank just like a septic system but only 250-500 gal. I am required to put septic helping agents, Bacteria and enzymes. It was explained to me that this will help the breakdown. I've had the finger/ French drain system in for a few years but never been used and I have been pumping to my septic for 8 years. Last time it was pumped a few years ago was no traces of any ink or emulsion


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Would a Reverse Osmosis system get destroyed immediately? What if you used some type of filter media before the water went into the system? or do RO systems require good pressure going into them to work meaning that you couldn't attach it to the booth drain and get any results?


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Good stuff. I agree. Check with your local authorities to see what you can do. Most places its illegal to dump bath water on the ground. Be sure to filter all the crap out of your waste water to only throw it away in the dumpster to be buried somewhere else or dumped in the ocean. What is everyone doing with the empty ink and chemical containers? Rags that are used for cleanup? Are you having them hauled away as hazardous waste?


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Lots of good opinions here. I will definitely need to look into what my county requires as far as waste water goes for screenprinting.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

lrsbranding said:


> Good stuff. I agree. Check with your local authorities to see what you can do. Most places its illegal to dump bath water on the ground. Be sure to filter all the crap out of your waste water to only throw it away in the dumpster to be buried somewhere else or dumped in the ocean. What is everyone doing with the empty ink and chemical containers? Rags that are used for cleanup? Are you having them hauled away as hazardous waste?


In my shop everything goes though the dryer, plastisol is considered hazardous waste in a lot of locations and throwing the containers is illegal although I'll bet not enforced. Once cured it is now leagal to throw away. I have a toaster oven I stick outside and melt all the containers to a puck. Then I throw in the recyclables. Chemical containers are rinsed well and recycled. Everything I use is biodegadable, and non hazardous chemicals. 

Very friendly enviro chemicals include Beanedoo, stripedoo. CCI envirowash CCI enviro haze. Saati prep2, simple green. The green stuff dehazer/abraider. 

Chemicals that are biodegradable but not as friendly, Saati ER2, IR18, the IR18 works so well no dehazer is needed and if there are any stains a 2nd application will remove it. CCI ReNu is a dehazer that works well and is considered safe as it uses caustic salts. 

I still use all biodegradable stuff but I find the Saati stuff works so well that my chemical use has gone down. 

A RO wouldn't work long even a huge commercial unit. The membrane would clog as it will remove dissolved solids, it also discharges un treated water as a byproduct. A RO will discharge up to 60-75% of the water it uses. Something that would work is a diametatious earth filter. Might not be the cheapest solution


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Hadn't really thought about the empty plastisol containers needing to be curing before being discarded but it makes sense. Gonna start doing that.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

All our cleaning chemicals are classified as biodegradable and drain safe. Even our emulsion is biodegradable and states dispose of as a non-hazardous aqueous waste on the msds.
 We run the waste plastisol and cleaning cards through the dryer on a cookie sheet. Plastic buckets get cut in half then cured. We are allowed to burn trash so the rags or paper towels get burned. We definitely fit the Conditionally Exempt Small Quantity Generator category http://www.gogsg.com/Content/AboutUs_HealthSafety I plan on getting the free inspection from the state that I mentioned before. I have always been curious about where I stand, the only problem is I'm not the kind of person to take a stick and poke the bee hive.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont think we are past the 220 pounds per month yet. We are pretty small right now but I want to do it right.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone used the Rhinotech M10F filtration system. How do you like it? How much does it costs?


----------

